# Soap 2 Go



## Susie (Dec 1, 2014)

So, I finally got my 0.5 oz tubes for soap paste on Friday.  Made some hand soap paste(new recipe), and loaded some tubes.  This paste is softer than my usual paste, so I am not sure how it will work long term, but it is absolutely awesome right now!  I just used my normal bar soap oils with less superfat.

Here's the current recipe:

Superfat 3%(since this is staying as paste, I will probably go up to 5% on the next batch)

Lard 5 oz(will probably increase this next time)
Coconut oil 5 oz(will probably decrease this next time)
Olive oil 5oz
Castor oil 1 oz
KOH 3.49 oz
Water 10.5 oz
Lemongrass EO 0.5 oz(will probably decrease this next time, takes very little to leave lots of scent on hands)

I am thinking this paste would be excellent as bath soap also with a higher superfat if it stays this soft.  Just smear a bit on a washcloth or pouf and lather up.   Also a possibility as a shampoo....thinking, thinking.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm surprised to see you using lard Susie.   haha.

I like your idea of using it in the shower as a squeeze soap. Think that idea has great possibility's.


----------



## Susie (Dec 1, 2014)

I have lots of family members that travel a LOT.  Having a 0.5 oz tube of soap that can go into a pocket or purse and serve both as hand soap and bath soap would solve lots of problems.  Especially for my son, who could use it for shampoo in a crunch(he sometimes has to take trips with less than an hour's notice to pack and go).


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 1, 2014)

I think it's great.  I know the idea of little soap 'tots' was mooted once but they didn't really lather well if I recall. This sounds like a winner, however.

On another note, shocked to see castor listed


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 1, 2014)

What a great idea.   Kind of like your own body wash in a tube.   I might have to give your recipe a try....still waiting to find the time to make something (anything).   Need to make shaving soap, and a bunch of restock but not going to happen.   I haven't made soap in soooooo long I'm going through withdrawal.   I have my last show this weekend then I'm going to do some fun stuff.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 1, 2014)

This intrigues me. You are keeping it as undiluted paste for the texture? And because it is more concentrated?
I travel a lot for work, and ships get grubby, and this would be very useful - hand, body and shampoo in a pinch...


----------



## Susie (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes, keeping it paste so I can keep it in a tube(thanks DeeAnna!).  I used it in the shower just this morning, and I think I need to add sugar for more bubbles.  I am posting my WIP recipe so y'all know to not repeat what I think is less than optimal.  I am thinking now I will probably go for this on the next batch so it can be used for all 3 in a pinch:

Lard 60%
CO 10%
OO 25%
Castor 5%
Sugar 1 Tablespoon PPO
Superfat 8%

I was also thinking I could put some of my 100% CO paste in a tube for laundry soap/stain removal/dish soap.  Still thinking...(thanks DeeAnna!)


----------



## RhondaJ (Dec 1, 2014)

Susie said:


> Yes, keeping it paste so I can keep it in a tube(thanks DeeAnna!).  I used it in the shower just this morning, and I think I need to add sugar for more bubbles.  I am posting my WIP recipe so y'all know to not repeat what I think is less than optimal.  I am thinking now I will probably go for this on the next batch so it can be used for all 3 in a pinch:
> 
> Lard 60%
> CO 10%
> ...



What type of tube are you using for this? It's a great idea, but I keep thinking that filling the tubes is going to be a real PITA.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 1, 2014)

Bravo, Susie! Your idea of using this soft paste soap for shampoo and shower is intriguing. It reminds me a little of the beldi soap paste that some people talk about, but you are reworking it to fit our idea of bathing. Nice!!!


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 1, 2014)

Rhonda -- 

I can't find the thread now  :sad:  or I'd direct you there so you can read the discussion for yourself.

Susie is experimenting with lip balm tubes -- the larger 0.5 oz ones, not the little 0.15 oz tubes we mostly see. I get mine at Majestic Mountain Sage (https://www.thesage.com) but I think Susie found her's at another supplier. The large ones fill pretty easily by hand for reasonably small quantities. 

Another possibility for a soft gel would be a "tube bottle" (aka tottle, Malibu bottle). One source: http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/PlasticTubes.html And I just saw that SKS also sells larger lip balm tubes.


----------



## Susie (Dec 1, 2014)

RhondaJ said:


> What type of tube are you using for this? It's a great idea, but I keep thinking that filling the tubes is going to be a real PITA.



I am using 0.5 oz tubes(Essential Bath and Body had the best price/shipping combo).  I stuffed the tubes using DeeAnna's "fill it with your fingers" method and tamping down between additions to let the bubbles out.  I did poke it a bit with a chopstick at the end to be sure no bubbles remained.  This is softer paste than I usually get with liquid soap paste.  I am thinking the lard might do that.  But it makes it easier to fill and use because it is looser, so I count that as a good thing.

And DeeAnna- you just ROCK!  This is just exactly the perfect way to have soap to go!

Don't you think that I should think of the recipe and superfat like I would a bar soap since that is essentially the use it is going to get?(except, of course, the KOH).


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 1, 2014)

Oooo! Very cool idea! A thought is now running through my head......I wonder if with the way I usually make my GLS paste (by bringing it to the flying bubble stage and then letting it sit for 6 hours to become paste on it's own), if I could just pour my still-liquid batter into the tubes once the flying bubble stage is reached, and then let it become paste directly in the tube? Hmmm...... I may have to give this a try!


 IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Dec 1, 2014)

Here's the link to the original discussion.  This is one of those things that take on a life of their own.  The true power of this forum- sharing ideas and helping one another!

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=50254

And IrishLass- I did think of that, and was hoping you would try it.  I haven't quite gotten my paste consistency to where yours is yet.  I did CP this paste, and started shoving it into tubes as soon as I checked for zap and it cooled enough to safely handle.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 1, 2014)

I think if the paste isn't too hot but still pourable, that might work really slick, Irish Lass. 

Magestic Mtn Sage warns about filling balm tubes with product that is too hot -- the plastic can warp. They don't say how hot is too hot, unfortunately.

Fun, fun, fun! I love the vibrancy of all these neat folks sparking off each other and coming up with fresh ideas!


----------



## Susie (Dec 1, 2014)

Yep, this is awesome!


----------



## rosche (Jul 16, 2015)

Is it the same consistency like toothpaste? Is it sticky because the high amount of castor? Is the soap to go paste dissolve quickly when used?

 I sometime use my soap paste before dilute it to see the lather and it doesnt dissolve quickly, or,  it is but  if I got quite large chunk,  there will be some undissolve paste.


----------



## Susie (Jul 16, 2015)

I use mine in a twist up tube(0.5 oz), so I just twist up a tiny bit and wipe it on my hand.  No undissolved paste once I rub it a couple of times.


----------



## rosche (Jul 16, 2015)

I see,  like using  lipbalm? Really nice idea! Thx for the replay susie.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 16, 2015)

Susie, that *is* a great idea.  I have never heard of it before.  Or even seen it, I don't think.


----------



## Susie (Jul 16, 2015)

And it works!  I have one tube left of that original bunch, so I am waiting until it is gone before making more.  However, I can tell you that for someone allergic to most commercial "soaps" and especially the ones in doctor's offices and hospitals, having this in my purse is truly just a blessing.  And a half ounce tube lasts a LONG time as little as I use it.

It is not sticky from the castor.  Not a bit.  It would actually help if it was a bit stickier, so I may go up on the amount of castor oil.


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 16, 2015)

Going to have to go back and read the original thread because maybe this question was answered in it. But, what about a preservative? Are you going to add one to your recipe? I know my girlfriend and daughter have two or three lip balms split up between their various purses, bags, etc. and I keep one in my desk and one in the car. So, they might not get used very quickly ... just thinking out loud here.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 16, 2015)

The paste in Susie's Soap2Go has roughly the same amount of soap vs. water as in a bar of soap. It's just a paste due to using KOH vs. using NaOH. IMO, there's no more need for a preservative in this soap paste as there is with bar soap. If you were diluting the soap more ... then it might be worth using a preservative.


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 16, 2015)

Ahhh, I see. I've never made LS before so I wondered if it might need a preservative. But, then I went back and read the original thread and the responses to Misha's posts and figured I might be off base about that. 

Thank you for the knowledge.


----------



## Jstar (Aug 23, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> The paste in Susie's Soap2Go has roughly the same amount of soap vs. water as in a bar of soap. It's just a paste due to using KOH vs. using NaOH. IMO, there's no more need for a preservative in this soap paste as there is with bar soap. If you were diluting the soap more ... then it might be worth using a preservative.



Ohhh! So this is like bar soap that never gets hard...awesome! I need to check this out because my son prefers body wash to bars..and I have a whole big box of 4 oz lotion type bottles with the squeeze tops that I intended to use for lotion but never got around to doing it...

YAY! more learning!! wheeeeee!:clap:


----------



## Susie (Aug 24, 2015)

This is going to be a tad too thick to use in a squeeze bottle.  It is more like Elmer's Paste.  If I am showering, I rub about a penny sized bit on a washcloth and proceed to wash.  For handwashing, it is more of a petit pois size.  If you have any of the small tubs from the dollar stores that are 1-2 oz, that would be a good size for easy storage and portability.


----------



## Jstar (Aug 24, 2015)

Aww drat, no squeezies? Im crushed.

Wellllll I'll just have to follow along anyway..I need something else to learn


----------



## reinbeau (Aug 24, 2015)

Susie said:


> I am using 0.5 oz tubes(Essential Bath and Body had the best price/shipping combo).  I stuffed the tubes using DeeAnna's "fill it with your fingers" method and tamping down between additions to let the bubbles out.  I did poke it a bit with a chopstick at the end to be sure no bubbles remained.  This is softer paste than I usually get with liquid soap paste.  I am thinking the lard might do that.  But it makes it easier to fill and use because it is looser, so I count that as a good thing.
> 
> And DeeAnna- you just ROCK!  This is just exactly the perfect way to have soap to go!
> 
> Don't you think that I should think of the recipe and superfat like I would a bar soap since that is essentially the use it is going to get?(except, of course, the KOH).


Could you share the method for filling?


----------



## Susie (Aug 24, 2015)

LOL, I grab a blob of warm paste and shove it in with my fingers.  Very time consuming and troublesome, but effective.  I only made 6 to start with for myself and my testers.  I keep refilling my tube with the extra paste.  

I will keep trying to think of a more efficient method, but I made this quite a while ago, and haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 24, 2015)

Instead of just shoving it in there, maybe you could use a piping bag with a large round mouth tip that fits over the little pole in the middle of the tube and just squeeze it in there? I would think that would make things easier and mess free!


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 24, 2015)

My liquid soap paste is like waxy play dough in texture. It would be difficult to pipe,. Perhaps somebody else's paste is a bit looser so this idea might work for them.


----------



## Susie (Aug 24, 2015)

^ What DeeAnna said.  This stuff is stiff.  Really stiff.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 24, 2015)

Ah, ok. I've really only worked w/ 100% oo paste which has a much looser consistency. I figured all you smarties out there wouldve used the piping trick if it would've worked!


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 24, 2015)

You know, if you don't mind using a preservative, I don't see why you couldn't add small amounts of water at a time to reach the right consistency for a squeeze tube that could be filled by piping.


----------



## Susie (Aug 24, 2015)

I did think about it...right up until I felt the consistency of that paste.  I may try a higher OO recipe next to try to manage the consistency.  I use it slowly, so it may be a while.  

If anyone finds a recipe that yields a consistency that can be piped while warm, yet firms up when cool, PLEASE share!


----------



## Hippy-Nerds-Wife (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm hoping this may help anyone wanting a simple way to carry (for yourself, cause you can't use this and sell) the soap paste, without spending $$.

[ame="https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4zYWMDAAAUY"]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4zYWMDAAAUY[/ame]


Since we are talking about packaging, this is something else I've wanted to share for awhile:
[ame="https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W34jFp4021M"]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W34jFp4021M[/ame]
This one is meant for those of us without expensive sealing equipment.  It takes longer (extra steps), but if you are small scale it can save $$ and frustration.  I use this method to seal the shrink wrap/type stuff (the stuff I use comes from the dollar store and is meant for wrapping around skids) then I use (in the beginning my iron and now) my heat gun to finish by shrinking.

Hope this helps someone


----------



## aprice522 (Dec 10, 2015)

Since I keep thinking I need to try liquid soap (have substantial KOH stash for shaving soap), this seems like something to try.  However, I have a container idea for you all who have already made the paste....Check this out for those who will make it only for themselves.  I have wanted these to make popsicles for my kids and thought of them as soon as I read the thread.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WRFRIQU/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=342JMUKKFGFKR&coliid=I19FXGAFLLJLQK

ETA:  These are out of stock, but there are now several other brands if you scroll down to the item "suggestion" area.


----------



## Susie (Dec 11, 2015)

That holds rather a lot of product.  I use my Soap2Go several times a day, and this tube has lasted me over 6 weeks thus far.  I wouldn't want to be adding all that additional weight and size to my purse, either.


----------

